
Why You Should Read Books You Hate - thyrsus
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/15/opinion/sunday/the-joy-of-hate-reading.html
======
iak8god
It's be great to have Book You'd Hate as a service. I have a very faint memory
of some reading list site doing that way back in the day, but I can't recall
exactly what or where.

------
thyrsus
I'm currently reading "Anti-Piketty". I should have known from the title that
it would be full of ad-hominem attacks, but I thought right wing intellectuals
had more self respect.

